# Table legs to Table top HELP



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been building table with 20 degrees angle legs and I was planning to attach the legs with internal hex flat head bolts through the top and threaded inserts on the legs. Unfortunately the red hard wood (massaranduba) I used breaks very badly when I try to insert a threaded insert so I gave up that idea.
I am looking from some advise/ideas how can I attach those legs.
Please look on the two sketches to have an idea of what I am trying to do.
Thank you.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Sliding dovetail perhaps? Check out how this top is attached, it's a beautiful method.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Another option is to drill a 3/4 inch hole about 1 inch deep and glue or epoxy a hardwood dowel in the hole. Then you can drill and insert the threaded insert in that softer wood.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

ChefHDAN thank you for the link and for taking the time to answer me…!!! 
Yes it's a nice method but it won't work for me at this point as it's a folding leaf table and legs are attached on the leafs and the dovetail cut will show when folded… but it is one strong way of doing it… even though I might consider it.
Thanx


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Tyvekboy… thank you that is a good possibility… nice advise !!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Another option would be to use tee-nuts that you install with brads (not the barbed ones) instead of the threaded inserts.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

HokieKen thank you for the idea but the only ones I can get are the barbed ones, but I may try to cut the barbed points and drill 3 holes, that might work … Thank you for the advise !!!


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you got an actual picture of your job?


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

andyboy… just a mobile snapshot of the top not the legs right now, that's why I put the sketches up Andy


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Drill an over-sized hole and epoxy in your threaded inserts?

To keep the internal threads clean, coat a bolt with Vaseline and thread it into the insert while the epoxy sets.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would use mortise and tenons if it were my design. But since you have likely already cut the legs to length, it is too late for tenons. In this situation I would opt for loose tenons.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

jerryminer thanks for the advise that is also a possibility like the t-nuts epoxy and screws


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

bondogaposis wanted a mechanical fastening method as the legs are not stationed but attached to the drop leaf sides thus folding with them, thats why didnt use mortise and tenons although I used them to connect the triangular top part of the leg… thank you


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Why do you need to bolt the legs on?


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

papadan because are movable folding leaf legs and 1 inch thick only so i believe a through the top fastening will be stronger


----------

